# TV as monitor , 1080p TV wont display over 1366x768? Help if u can



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello TPU,

I have a friend I am trying to help with a "monitor" issue. He has a LG 32LC51 that SAYS it is 1080p, but when he hooks it up to his Windows 7 64bit PC, it only displays in 1360x768. First of all, He and I BOTH know Televisions are not monitors, so lets get that outta the way, CCC shows the TV as 1080p, and also shows 1080p as its "recommended" resolution. But , on the display he is only getting 1360x768.Also, when using windows "screen resolution" option, it shows recommended resolution @ 1360x768. So there is TWO conflicting resolution reports. I AM aware that SOME TV's will allow You to INPUT 1080p, but they WONT Display 1080p, kind of a marketing gimmich, or what have You. If there is anyone who could help a fellow PC enthusiast save a few $$ by keeping the TV as a monitor , and getting it to 1080p, I and HE would GREATLY appreciate Your assistance.

As an added request..If all else fails, a GOOD recommendation for a proper monitor for gaming, and general PC use would be appreciated, NOTHING fancy, the buyer lives in Finland, and would like to keep the cost UNDER 200Euros.I would make my own recommendation's, but as an American products, and Prices are MUCH different for US.
Thank you for Your time, and For any help given.

HDMI cable for connection
GPU = AMD HD 7870
O.S. = Windows 7 64 Bit
TV(monitor) = LG 32LC51


----------



## digibucc (Jul 26, 2014)

what cable is he using? it sounds like he might be using vga you need hdmi or composite for hd (1080p).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2014)

digibucc said:


> what cable is he using? it sounds like he might be using vga you need hdmi or composite for hd (1080p).


HDMI....sorry for leaving that bit out, i just added it.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 26, 2014)

that is weird.

out of curiosity...
go to screen resolution control panel, 
click advanced settings, 
go to monitor tab,
uncheck "hide modes that this monitor cannot display"
apply

in screen resolution control panel, does it have 1920x1080 as an option now? can you select and apply it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a 1366*768 screen but accepts up to 1080p input to scale down.

http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90226310/lg-32lc51-32-lcd-tv.asp
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/155953/lg-32lc51-zwart/specificaties/
http://www.e-shop.gr/lg-32lc51-32-lcd-tv-p-PER.168557
http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=171742

Sorry for all the foreign links, this seems to be a 2007 model year European TV.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2014)

Alot of TVs have broken EDIDs (this is the tv firmware telling your video display what it supports) I made a tool to fix this and I will try and find it but in the mean time you should google how to change EDID settings in your driver inf


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/need-edid-override-fix.124843/


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2014)

Umm old TV that's when the BS was around and later came out with FULL HD which that connection ports supported the 1080 res.  I remember going though the crap luckily i got my Vizio from walmart and the catch was the TV channels would come up in 1080 but the HDMI connection would be 1360x768 so it went back it's how most were made back then.

That's when i got My Toshiba 40" which was advertised Full HD which meant the HDMI would do the 1080.

Company's now i believe on newer TV's they make at least 1 HDMI port support 1080 which normally is either the 1st port or the last one.

Just in case the HDMI supports it make sure the right picture scaling is picked  in the TV's options.

EDIT: going though the manual there is some small print which is not 100% clear were it says it does 1080 but not on VGA models and HDMI port 1/2 support it. Check page 29 in the manual http://www.lg.com/ae/support-product/lg-32LC51#


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2014)

I appreciate ALL of your help....I'm Currently going over ALL of your Advice, please excuse MY absence, I worked all day yesterday, and had to get to bed....Thank You all again.


@Solaris,  the download you linked seems to be broken for ME, i get an error.I found a similar program and IM trying it.

@AsRock.....as ALWAYS i appreciate your feedback....your great about responding to help requests, and I really appreciate that....I'm going thru ALL options with my friend now...fingers crossed....

BTW @AsRock.....I thought I would let You know....I took delivery on MY NEW c920 Logitec WebCam a couple weeks ago, and I AM VERY happy with it, I ALSO appreciate your help in selecting that too..


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 26, 2014)

LG was a bit tricky with their LCD TV's in the past and their 1080p stickers on HD Ready panel TV's. They used to stick them on with excuse that they can playback 1080p (even though they have to downscale it to 720p).

However, i've tried gaming on my old 42 inch Philips at true 1080p and it was quite fun. Resolution wise a bit low for such smalld istance (used it instead of normal monitor at 1m range), but you had a feeling that you're actually in the game, because all you could see was ingame stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> I appreciate ALL of your help....I'm Currently going over ALL of your Advice, please excuse MY absence, I worked all day yesterday, and had to get to bed....Thank You all again.
> 
> 
> @Solaris,  the download you linked seems to be broken for ME, i get an error.I found a similar program and IM trying it.
> ...



that attachment by ford works i downloaded it last night.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 26, 2014)

when Justn7477 mentioned 2007...I was thinking 1080i, those we're primarily being sold in 2007, but even if it was(like mine is..a 2007 Sony Bravia 40")...you should still be able to get 1080p through hdmi..at least my sony can when using it for my pc, but the pic is grainy.  Same as 1080i.  I'm actually using 1360x768, it's the only resolution that makes words legible and keeps everything on the screen.

I wish I knew how to set these up better, I tried watching a movie on it through the pc and it looked terrible...yet this tv has a screen that my new Samsung Smart TV can't come close to matching.

LC


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry but it's looking like you and/or your friend are indulging in wishful thinking. The only pertinent response here is Jstn7477's, and it's the only one you ignored. He's right, that is merely a 1366x768 display that can down convert from a 1080 source. If you aren't looking at the "native resolution" to determine the screen spec, you aren't reading the tech sheet properly.

Native Resolution:1366 x 768

HDTV format: 
HDTV 720p
HDTV 1080i
FullHD 1080p

Resolution and Format are two separate things. One is the max the screen can do, the other is the sources supported, but if the res is less than the source, it will be down converted.


Source: http://www.prad.de/en/tvguide/screen2249.html


----------



## Pehla (Jul 26, 2014)

i agree the first link he put says clearly resolution 1366x768!! 
dont he have some used monitor to buy?!?! every country have some 2nd hand website!! recently i bought 24" FHD monitor in belgium for 70€
all doh i could buy new for 129€ in alternate!!but why buy new monitor when i could buy ssd


----------

